# Names for puppies(:



## Rattiesrule (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys ive guys 11 pups that I'm just naming and I need help! 7 males and 4 females, 2 marbled black males 1 black headed male rat, one tan marbled male, 3 black silk males, 1 marbled female, 1 black headed female, one tan female, one black silk female, no I'm not keeping the all and it was an accidental litter I bought them mom (stormy) pregnant from petsmart in with a male I'm guessing not even 3 weeks ago and i have 7 males but it's totally impossable to get out or breed I got them all fixed..Please help me out!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OK so you got all your males neutered? And you bought a pregnant female? She's had 11 pups? If mom was with the male 3 weeks ago the babies were just born?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Ha ha, I thought before I opened this thread you meant puppy dogs.

How about the names of the various "angels" from Neon Genesis Evangelion? 

Would love to see pics.


----------



## Rattiesrule (Aug 16, 2011)

I either bought or got my males fixed I've only fixed one male and that was squirt.


----------

